# Interesting Article on Farmers Fighting Back Against Monsanto



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

http://grist.org/industrial-agriculture/farmers-advance-in-their-suit-against-monsanto/


----------



## stajerc61 (Nov 17, 2009)

Monsanto purchased Remebee last fall.


----------



## sagittarius (Feb 17, 2004)

Interesting. According to Monsanto's Technology Ussage Guide, Roundup Ready (RR) winter canola, RR spring canola, RR alfalfa, and RR sugarbeets are not permitted to be planted in any wildlife feed plots. This is called a "planting limitation". If one is planting for bees, would that be considered a wildlife feed plot? Essentially people who plant RR crops for deer and turkeys (foodplotters) were thrown under the bus, to mitigate the risk of cross polination, ... in order to clear the legal path for farmers to continue to plant these RR crops. Would a bee planting be considered a wildlife feed plot?????

http://www.monsanto.com/SiteCollectionDocuments/Technology-Use-Guide.pdf


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Would a bee planting be considered a wildlife feed plot?????
I would say yes.
Would the world be a better place without Monsanto?
Definitely yes


----------

